# 2017 Sun Tracker Fishin Barge 20 w/ 60hp Mercury



## WaypointCC (Oct 22, 2012)

AVAILABLE NOW /

















































WILL SELL QUICK!!!
2015 Sun Tracker Fishin' Barge 20 DLX w/ 60hp Mercury. Options include a bimini top, boarding ladder, Humminbird Helix 5, vinyl floor, removeable table, cup holders, 3 fishing stations w/ seats and 2 live wells, navigation lights, 4 cleats, aluminum prop, am/fm stereo w/ speakers and Trailstar trailer. 27hrs $17,995 plus ttl
Visit www.waypointmarine.com for more pics and details. Call today 361-651-2628.
Boats FOR fishermen, BY fishermen!


----------

